# PM-25MV headed my way!



## Dawn (Jun 19, 2018)

Hi all,

I was the one who posted in the Grizzly section that I was interested in the G0795Z. And I really appreciate all of your comments and advice.

My first reconsideration was a PM-727V. However, after really thinking this through I feel confident that the PM-25MV is going to be quite enough machine for my needs. So, I ordered it this morning.

Why does it take so long to get here.....


----------



## ttabbal (Jun 19, 2018)

Congratulations! Sadly, they can't teleport the machines into our shops, but they do at least try to get them to you quickly. I really like my PM 1127 lathe and the support I've gotten from them. It took a few months to get, as I had to wait for it to come from China, but it was worth the wait.


----------



## shooter123456 (Jun 19, 2018)

Congratulations!  As ttabbal mentioned, they can't teleport machines, by PM sure does try.  My PM-25 shipped literally overnight.  It was shipped on a Tuesday afternoon and was in my garage Wednesday evening.  

Good luck with the new machine and don't hesitate to ask questions here if you have them.  There are a lot of people willing to help!


----------



## wrmiller (Jun 19, 2018)

Congrats! I no longer have my PM25, but as shooter said, there are lots of knowledgeable folks here that can help with questions. We'll even help you spend money on extras and tooling!


----------



## T Bredehoft (Jun 19, 2018)

I pretend my PM25 is a real mill, and use it as such.  Yesterday and today I drilled holes and machined openings in a 7 1/2 by 17" piece of 1/8 aluminum. Some  holes were round, three rectangular (I had to file the corners square). Sure, I had to move the piece a time or two, but it got the job done as I wanted. You will enjoy operating it.


----------



## WyoGreen (Jun 19, 2018)

Well, I don't know about PM shipping quickly. I ordered my machine March 3rd on back order and was told 6 to 8 weeks. I'm still waiting.

Steve


----------



## ttabbal (Jun 19, 2018)

WyoGreen said:


> Well, I don't know about PM shipping quickly. I ordered my machine March 3rd on back order and was told 6 to 8 weeks. I'm still waiting.
> 
> Steve




If they don't have them in stock, shipping is a guess. They are are the mercy of the factory in China and container ships. That's what happened to mine as well, but they were good about letting me know what they knew. They even gave me the name of the ship so I could watch it work its way over from China. I also knew from reading here and such what to expect. I do see how it can be frustrating, I hope your ship comes in soon.


----------



## Dawn (Jun 19, 2018)

WyoGreen said:


> Well, I don't know about PM shipping quickly. I ordered my machine March 3rd on back order and was told 6 to 8 weeks. I'm still waiting.
> 
> Steve




Cheer up Steve. I'll let you have yours before I get mine.....

Seriously, I hope you get it soon!


----------



## Kiwi Canuck (Jun 20, 2018)

Dawn, excellent choice on the PM25V and welcome to HM.

The PM web site shows it in stock so you should have it in 10-14 days.

David.


----------



## Dawn (Jun 22, 2018)

Ohh my gosh!!!

Happy dance! Just got confirmation of ...SHIPPING!


----------



## wrmiller (Jun 22, 2018)

We require lots of pics and your impressions of the machine once you get it.

Have fun!


----------



## Dawn (Jun 22, 2018)

wrmiller said:


> We require lots of pics and your impressions of the machine once you get it.
> 
> Have fun!



Will do..!


----------



## Dawn (Jun 22, 2018)

Not quite sure where I'm going to put it yet....


----------



## wlburton (Jun 22, 2018)

Dawn said:


> Not quite sure where I'm going to put it yet....
> 
> 
> View attachment 270274


I can see why you ordered a mill.  There is far too much space between those machines.  It looks like you can actually walk between them!  (Beautiful shop, by the way.)

Bill


----------



## RandyM (Jun 22, 2018)

Actually, I think you'll have plenty of room once you clear out all the wood working stuff. 

Seriously though, I think you'll find a nice cozy spot once you give it some thought. I can tell you are an organizer and will be fine. 

A shop you can be proud of!


----------



## ttabbal (Jun 22, 2018)

That shop is so.... Clean... How?! I didn't think it was possible for a shop to look that good based on the pics I've seen, and my own shop.


----------



## Dawn (Jun 22, 2018)

ttabbal said:


> That shop is so.... Clean... How?! I didn't think it was possible for a shop to look that good based on the pics I've seen, and my own shop.



Ohhh....you think I actually 'work' in it. I just sit back and look at it.


----------



## tcarrington (Jun 22, 2018)

I am liking the PM25V I got a few year ago. Unsolicited advice - if you are going to wood work in the same area, consider keeping the metal working equipment covered when wood working. Easier to keep them oiled without sawdust.


----------



## Dawn (Jun 22, 2018)

tcarrington said:


> I am liking the PM25V I got a few year ago. Unsolicited advice - if you are going to wood work in the same area, consider keeping the metal working equipment covered when wood working. Easier to keep them oiled without sawdust.



I appreciate your thoughts. I do have another space that I'm considering using and may just do that. Although I really don't like the idea of going back and forth form one to the other. Perhaps......a partition between the two spaces.


----------



## WyoGreen (Jun 22, 2018)

Good to hear that it's on the way. Mine is also on the way, so I suppose I better go out to the shop and do my own happy dance.
Steve


----------



## Dawn (Jun 22, 2018)

WyoGreen said:


> Good to hear that it's on the way. Mine is also on the way, so I suppose I better go out to the shop and do my own happy dance.
> Steve



Here Steve, I'll join you!


----------



## ttabbal (Jun 22, 2018)

Gotta love the "new tool on the way" feeling! I'm looking forward to hearing yourt houghts about them.


----------



## WyoGreen (Jun 22, 2018)

Hey Dawn, looks like you have some pretty good dust collection in place on your wood working equipment, so maybe the dust won't affect your metalworking stuff too bad. I keep an old bath towel over all my equipment just to be sure everything keeps relatively clean. Central dust collection is on my "around to it" list.

Steve


----------



## Smithdoor (Jun 22, 2018)

Dawn said:


> Not quite sure where I'm going to put it yet....
> 
> 
> View attachment 270274




Great. Shop 
Next step is welding

Dave


----------



## Dawn (Jun 22, 2018)

Smithdoor said:


> Great. Shop
> Next step is welding
> 
> Dave



Thanks, Dave!


....Millermatic 252 and an old Millermatic 200 as a backup...


----------



## Smithdoor (Jun 23, 2018)

Dawn said:


> Smithdoor said:
> 
> 
> > Great. Shop
> ...



Miller is very good brand of welder
I have own Miller and they work great

Dave

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## dcsleep (Jun 26, 2018)

Received my PM-25MV a couple of weeks ago. Took a little time to get it set up but have made my first chips on it. First milling machine and loving it so far!


----------



## Dawn (Jun 27, 2018)

dcsleep said:


> Took a little time to get it set up but have made my first chips on it.



Would you mind letting me know what you found the most challenging in setting it up?

Thank you!


----------



## Smithdoor (Jun 27, 2018)

Dawn said:


> Would you mind letting me know what you found the most challenging in setting it up?
> 
> Thank you!


Sounds great
Any photos of machine

Dave

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## dcsleep (Jun 27, 2018)

Dawn said:


> Would you mind letting me know what you found the most challenging in setting it up?
> 
> Thank you!



I disassembled the mill to make it more manageable to get into my basement shop by removing the headstock and table. This is something I wanted to do anyway to make sure everything looked good, was clean and well lubricated. So breaking it down and putting it back together took most of the time. Found it easy to move in parts by myself with an appliance dolly.

I did a quick check to ensure the column and table were square. Didn't find anything alarming - slight tilt forward but nothing I think I'll worry about. Adjusted all the gibs. Trammed the head. Installed and trammed the vise. Started making chips! All in all it was running about a week after I received it.


----------



## Dawn (Jun 29, 2018)

Well, it's a good thing I have woodworking to occupy my ...idle time. I just found out I'll be without my new mill for at least until next Tuesday. To make matters even more concerning, it was interlined with a company who I've had a particularly baaadd history with, in getting things undamaged.

Fingers crossed.


----------



## WyoGreen (Jun 29, 2018)

That's a bummer. Hope everything arrives in good shape, once it does show up. I'll cross my fingers for you too.


----------



## Bill Kahn (Jun 30, 2018)

Dawn said:


> Would you mind letting me know what you found the most challenging in setting it up?
> 
> Thank you!


I was (well, still am) a machining newbie so everything about setting up my PM25 was an adventure and a joy.  Even just figuring out which tool I had that could cut the metal crating bands.  It is all set up and running well now.  The hardest for me was getting the nod of the head set at 90 degrees.  I did all sorts of measurements and angles to figure out how much shim to put under the bolts.  Loosened the bolts and llifted with the HF shop crane, dicker and diddle.  As I said, I am a newbie.  Eventually got it pretty good.  I can still measure some more nod adjustment would be helpful, but I do not think I have the skill to do better than I have. It is more than good enough for what I want (visually square blocks, even if I can measure otherwise).  Enjoy.  -Bill


----------

